# Stravinsky box set



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Stravinsky fans. I'd like to pick up a box set of his works. Any particular recommendations? Suggestions appreciated greatly. Nice packaging and original covers or interesting artwork added bonus.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This is the one I have: Stravinsky Complete

Not original covers, but fine performances and recordings all the way.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> This is the one I have: Stravinsky Complete
> 
> Not original covers, but fine performances and recordings all the way.


Thanks. I was looking at that one.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There was a very cheap (also rudimentary in packaging) with Stravinsky conducting his own works (some were done by Robert Craft), mostly in stereo from the early 60. I cannot find it anymore, so maybe it's oop.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

I’ve got the Stravinsky conducting his works. I don’t like too much of his music however.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Some of Stravinsky's own recordings are not that highly acclaimed but I think for the lesser known works (the majority) they are a very good option, partly also because it would be tedious to collect the choral etc works in their few other recordings.


----------



## Denerah Bathory (6 mo ago)

sbmonty said:


> Thanks. I was looking at that one.


Seems like most retailers including Amazon, met opera, and Presto music say it is "out of stock", while some listing have it sold at double or triple original retail price I saw a year ago upon its release. Is it already out of print? That's unbelievable since it's been barely 2 years, I thought I'd have some time to save up and splurge...


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I might be leaning towards the Chailly or this one. Any thoughts on either? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Chailly is nowhere complete, isn't it? The DG is with many different conductors.
It depends on what you want. The Chailly box will give you excellent recordings in excellent sound and as fillers also a few lesser known works. But I think many pieces, esp. vocal works, are not included. It could be a bit tedious to fill the gaps although the Craft on Naxos might do that job.
If completeness is the most important, get the box with Stravinsky conducting and a few singles/doubles (Chailly, Boulez, Dorati etc.) for the more famous pieces (like the early ballets) in excellent sound.


----------

